# crop slowdown in nestling cockatiel



## Ellen J. (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Someone gave me a hatchling cockatiel because the parent birds were not taking care of the baby. It is eating fine, but keeps getting a slow crop, which I keep trying to remedy. I'm wondering what I am doing wrong--I would like to get the crop functioning well so it can grow. It's growing very slowly because I have to keep resorting to diluting the formula more, to help the crop motility. Here are the details: 
I've been feeding it Kaytee Exact formula, going by the correct dilution with water for the age of the bird. But am diluting more than that currently, just to keep the crop contents moving.
I'm making sure the formula is between 102 and 106 F, using a digital thermometer.
I'm sterilizing feeding equipment after feedings, per instructions from vet. Also, washing syringe after disinfecting, to be sure no residue remains.
I'm making sure the bird is the correct temperature, that he's pleasantly warm, not hot, not cold.
I'm feeding small amounts at frequent intervals, so as not to overstretch the crop. 
I wait until the crop is totally empty before the next feeding. If not totally empty, I wait. If it's been a long time since the last feeding and crop still has some food in it, I give only warm water and gently massage the crop, and wait some more. I have also given a water/baking soda mix when the crop is super slow and that helps.
I'm working hard not to cross-contaminate by cleaning everything, including my hands, and I lay the feeding syringe on a clean towel.
Nest is lined with tissue and tissue replaced after every poop.
The last cockatiel I raised (also just-hatched on arrival--and from the same person) had crop problems too. I learned alot from that experience, and the bird survived and I adopted it out to a nice woman. 
I want to know what you all think I might be doing wrong that is causing this problem. The vets have given me all the things to check, but all seems OK regarding the above. Anything I might be missing? 
When I found him severely dehydrated at 3:00AM last night (and he was acting ornery and twitchy--the way a baby acts when it feels lousy), I checked everything, got the crop moving again, and resorted to a tiny, tiny drop of Baytril which helped alot. I am wondering if it could be my tap water that is causing a bacterial infection? 
Sorry this is so long--I just thought I would provide details to help clarify the situation and maybe you all have some thoughts.
Thanks!!
Ellen J.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

More details...such as: Age and weight. Even though mixing the formula to the temp (104-5 is ideal) how are you keeping it warm? What are you using for heat in the container the chick is kept in , and size, and any sources of humidity? 

You should not have dehydration if humidity is good and you are feeding too thin formula. The downside of too thin formula is that the chick does not get enough nutrients and that compounds any problems.

Are you adding anything to the formula? Applesause will further dehydration if a chick is dehydrated.

In my signature is a link to my cockatiel website. There are some articles that might be helpful. (Slow and sour crop remedies)

Can you post any pix's from different angles of the chick? Is the mouth clean and pink? Is the crop skin normal, no white patches?


----------



## Ellen (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply*

Hi!
So sorry it's taken me awhile to reply back to you, as I changed my email address and then had to get around to registering again. I really appreciate your note, and to answer a couple of questions you had:
The baby is now about 11 days old and is very stunted. I consulted with the vet and went over everything with him (re; temperature, formula, etc.). He said that the bird has a bacterial infection which is causing the crop slowdown and put the bird on Baytril. Since it arrived as a hatchling, it has very little immunity and even though I'm being careful not to cross-contaminate anything, I suppose that bacterial get around (and into the bird) quite easily. The brooder is a modified incubator which has a thermostat and I keep the temp a bit on the higher side for the moment, to increase crop motility (hopefully) as well as provide a little extra warmth while it's ill. Around 96 degrees for the moment. Normally I would have it at a slightly lower temp, but the bird is stunted and seems to need the extra warmth.
I'm diluting the Kaytee Exact a bit more, to give extra hydration, as the illness caused dehydration. I'm also giving it sub-Q fluids (lactated Ringers) about every 6 hours just until I sense that it's hydrated enough. 
I added extra humidity to the brooder, to help with dehydration, in the form of a little tray with water in it, covered by a screen. Luckily I put a screen over the tray, as the little bird jumped out of his nest and was running all over the brooder. The tiny thing could have drowned if I hadn't "baby proofed" the brooder! 
I don't think there is a baby alive that is as cute as a baby cockatiel, and I'm sweating and fretting over this little one. 
Thank you soooo much for your note. I really appreciate it!
Ellen


----------

